# Page reload on back button?



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bit of an odd one, but been annoying me for a while.

When using the iphone if you click on a page or thread etc etc but then click back the browser instantly shows the previous page but then does a full page refresh and you have to wait before clicking anything or moving around the page until it's fully loaded again.

Seems fine on the pc and only affects the phone, and I know you now have the mobile version, but would be interesting to see if there was a reason for this odd behaviour. Doesn't seem to affect any other forums I use.

Thanks.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Is there an auto refresh option you can deselect in settings Nick ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not that I can see, but again it's only on this forum.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Nick,

Can you tell me what browser you are using? I will try to replicate this.

-Philip


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This is the defaul Safari browser on the iPhone.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you have the latest updates on your phone?

Thank you so much 

~ GP community support


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Same on iPad


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I wonder if the ever changing adverts in the banner are making Safari think that the page has changed whenever you back to it hence the refresh


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

The back page on my pc at work doesn't work either in IE, only this website :?


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

paulw12 said:


> The back page on my pc at work doesn't work either in IE, only this website :?


That's the issue I reported a while ago, it's come back again. If you right-click on the back button you'll see a random URL in the list - select the one below it and it works. It's some form of click-thru ad - I think we have an issue.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This is a real pain


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have an iPhone on hand to test this out but I did browse around on the iPad. After pressing the back button, the browser quickly loads the page (indicated by the blue loading bar) and moves me to the the location I was last. Is this not supposed to happen?

~Kay


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Have to say i have 2 iphones and 2 ipads can't see what the problem is back button works fine on all devices :?


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Seems to be working today, didn't work at all yesterday, was really bad on pc with IE


----------

